
Show HN: Shepherd – Get inside intros to dev teams with great culture - remyp
https://shepherd.com
======
insomniacity
Apart from the mutually exclusive options, I'm sure a lot of companies claim
lots of these. Is it entirely self reporting?

How does it not end up as a game of companies trying to pick the values they
think are most in vogue?

~~~
3fe9a03ccd14ca5
I’m not sure the point. You can’t trust the company, and you _certainly_ can’t
trust the recruiters.

The only real way to get the data points for “great team culture” is to ask
literally everyone _but_ the recruiters and managers.

~~~
bwb
Yep that is what we are trying to do, profile from the bottom up by surveying
the entire engineering team every 3 to 4 months.

We also think it is important to show what the leadership team wants their
culture to be, how they spend time/money on that, and how that is going.

------
remyp
Hi all, OP here.

We were interviewing developers for a project and kept hearing how much they
hated looking for a new job. We dug into why and it was usually because they
couldn't find companies with the culture and work environment they wanted.
They either had to invest a ton of time into research or trust a recruiter.

Our tool is different because it matches you with companies who have the
culture and work environment you want. And, it skips the black hole that is
the modern job application by having companies pitch you.

Privacy is very important to us and we built this so that you have complete
control of when you share your personal info. You can anonymously ask
interested engineering teams questions before you share anything.

Feedback requested: 1\. Would you use this? 2\. What are we missing when it
comes to culture and dev environment?

~~~
jonny_eh
> it skips the black hole that is the modern job application by having
> companies pitch you

Like Hired, Vettery, A-list, and Triplebyte?

I assume you'd still need to do an interview.

~~~
jschwartzi
It's worth noting a lot of these "skip the black hole" companies only work
with web development positions. Vettery, in particular, contacted me
repeatedly to try to schedule an interview when I was looking once. When I
told the recruiter what it was that I did in software engineering she
proceeded to ask me whether I was "full stack," "back-end" or "front-end." I
had to try extremely hard to get her to understand that I worked with
computers that are embedded inside of devices. So it was very much a waste of
time. And even after that they kept trying to get in touch with me for months.

Contrast this with traditional recruiters who at least know something about
the field they're recruiting into beyond what's in vogue in SFO.

~~~
bwb
Yep, we are aware and working to get past that limitation. Part of this is
trying to make a more efficient and effective "resume" which brings in the
right info while maintaining privacy.

So a company can only see candidates that are a high match for the culture and
work environment they create. And, then they can see candidates who match the
position they are hiring for, i.e. an embedded hardware/software position or
so on.

~~~
jschwartzi
The thing is that you don’t have any embedded postings. So there are no
companies to match us with. Your first recruiter was at least honest about
that. But if you’re only going for web developers you should be honest about
that from the start, and when someone then expresses that they aren’t a web
developer you should have a way to handle that that doesn’t involve pestering
them relentlessly or filing a support ticket and hoping that your engineering
team believes it’s a real thing.

~~~
bwb
Sorry I am not sure I follow. This is for any developers or engineers.

What do you mean embedded postings?

We don't file any support tickets nor am I sure what you are talking about,
can you please explain? Are you sure you have the right post?

------
chooma
Just tried it. I like the idea.

\- I like the filters. \- Maybe use ranges for things like OPT? \- After
filling the form out it ended abruptly.

~~~
bwb
Thanks, opt?

Oh weird, it should go to thank you page, checking!

~~~
chooma
Excuse me, I meant PTO.

~~~
bwb
gotcha!

------
manveru
scrolling in Firefox on Android is really unpredictable and hard on this site.
it seems like a nice idea, but I couldn't get past the first few choices.

~~~
remyp
We've fixed this. Thanks for the bug report!

